# Spark plug cap



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

I was driving for about 1 hour yesterday, it was pretty hot outside, and I got mad, and Kinda hot-rodded my car for a minute or two when I got to work and found out that I didnt have to work after driving 30 miles or so just to get there. 

So Iam on my way home, and get about halfway there, and the car started jerkin and sputtering so I pulled over and popped the hood and noticed that the first spark plug cable has popped up, I thougth that was kinda weird, so I pushed it back down and car ran fine for about a half mile then it started doin it again, so I pulled over and noticed that the same cable popped up again. This happened about 3 more times before I got home. When I got home, I pushed it in, raised the hood and let it run for a while watchin the top of the cable and when I reved it up, it moved a tad bit, but when I shut the engine off it jumped higher.  

I checked the oil and it was almost dry! I checked it a week or two ago and it was over filled cuz I checked it a few weeks before that, but I was on a hillside so it showed that it was low so I added another quart or two. 
So I put a quart of oil in (Thats all I had) and started the car up and drove it around in the driveway for a minute or two. The spark plug cable popped up just a tad, and when I shut the engine off it didn't move. So I pushed it back in and went inside for the night. I went out there today and started it up and drove it down the road and back to see if it would pop up again and it never did. I let the engine get hot just to make sure. Then I checked the oil and it is not showin up on the dip stick. I looked around in the drive way and seen no huge amounts of oil, just a few specks, nothing out of the ordinary. Looked in the engine compartment as well, and couldn't see any huge amounts of oil that leaked out. 

Could low oil be the cause of the spark plug cable jumping out?


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

There was a quite a bit of oil down around the spark plug, maybe the oil heated up and built up pressure to push the cable out?


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

It they are Bosch spark plug wires then get them replaced with OEM or NGK wires.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

for the spark plug wire, check the spark plug to make sure its tight.


----------

